# Weston Sausage stuffer motor



## indaswamp (Jan 30, 2018)

Anyone know if they still make it and where I can find one? Google is no help, every retailer says out of stock.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 30, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 30, 2018)

It's a complete unit that attaches to a manual stuffer...


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 30, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 30, 2018)

I do not have one, I want to buy one.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 30, 2018)

I've learned Weston has discontinued this sausage stuffer motor. Does anyone else know of one made by a different company? I'm looking for a unit that can attach to a manual sausage stuffer.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 3, 2018)

This reply is  based on being the Director of Engineering for quite a while at a large full-service hotel. We had literally hundreds of pieces of equipment that were powered by electric motors. Rarely if ever does the manufacturer of the piece of equipment actually manufacture their own motors. They are made by an outside company and the most appropriate motor is adapted by the equipment company due to it's compatibility with whatever piece of equipment they are manufacturing. My bet would be that your motor is still available, just not from Weston. Additionally you could very well find an exact match by a company other than the one that made your motor. It's kinda like spark plugs and air filters for your car. Although not the cheapest company by any  stretch, W W Grainger offers hundreds of replacement motors and may be a good starting place. They always had what we needed if we were willing to pay the price. Another thought would be to find a company that re-manufactures (rebuilds) electric motors. Those companies are readily available. There's a very good chance that your motor could be rewound (for a fraction of the cost) and it'd work like new. We had some old equipment in the hotel and found it to be more cost effective to rebuild the old motor versus buying a new one. As stated in a previous reply, you should be able to remove the housing to access the motor. There should be a tag on the motor somewhere with all of the information you need for a  replacement or a rebuild.

Hope this helps a bit,
Robert


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 3, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 3, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> I've learned Weston has discontinued this sausage stuffer motor. Does anyone else know of one made by a different company? I'm looking for a unit that can attach to a manual sausage stuffer.


I don't know who makes the Cabelas stuffer , but they sell a motor for it .


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 3, 2018)

_"Where I work has an electric motor shop. Rebuilding/rewinding a small motor will cost many times what a replace will cost. The quality will be better but for the cost you could buy enough replacement motors to last several lifetimes.

If you can get the motor out of the housing and find some identifying numbers or letters on it, there is a very good chance a replacement motor can be found."_

Weird....your input varies dramatically from what I have experienced. Maybe things have changed in the 6 years since I worked in the hotel or perhaps it's a regional issue where competition drives pricing. If we had a motor go down that would cost $800 to replace, I could get it reworked for $250. The drawback was the time it took to get it done. I kept replacement motors on the shelf for every piece of equipment in the hotel. If one went down a repair could be made immediately, the dead motor taken to be rebuilt, then put back on the shelf for the next replacement. It cost a small fortune to build the inventory I kept on hand but in the long run the cost of rebuilding was far less than buying replacements. I'm in agreement however that if you can access the motor, you should be able to attain all the information necessary to find a replacement.

Hmmmmm...
Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm not looking for a replacement-I'm looking for the entire unit that attaches to a manual stuffer made by weston. Have no use for just a motor.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 3, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> I'm not looking for a replacement-I'm looking for the entire unit that attaches to a manual stuffer made by weston. Have no use for just a motor.


Did you look into the Cabelas unit ? I know you don't have one , and I know you need the whole set up . My reply said motor , but it is the entire set up .  I have read that Weston makes the stuffer for Cabelas , but do not know that for sure .


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes, I looked into the cabela's model. The Cabelas stuffer has a square key for the handle, the Weston has an 8 tooth spline. might could make it work, but would need to modify it. Would rather pick one up that already fits the Weston.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 3, 2018)

yeah , to much money if it's not a direct fit . I just like to research stuff like that . Hope you get something worked out .


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 3, 2018)

Does anyone know if they still make the one for a weston stuffer?


----------

